# Which type of hay rake to buy?



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I am currently looking to upgrade hay rakes. I started out with a 5 bar rake and decided it was too slow and nocked too many leaves off. I now have a 5 wheel New Idea rake but, it needs new bushings and teeth so am looking just to upgrade. I am tring ro decide between a v-rake or a single rotary rake. I'm only doing 20 acres now but hope to be up to at least 50 next year. I do mostly small squares and live in Iowa so fast dry down is needed. Any imput would be well appricated!


----------



## say7849661 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have always used a john deere 640 bar rake works very well but with the fuel cost now of days I would like to upgrade to a V rake


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Hope you like worms, 'cause you're gonna open a can of 'em here with THAT question  

I have an old JD 868 5-bar rake and a Frontier 10 wheel V-rake. I bought the V-rake mainly to be able to stay ahead of the round baler but I can move a pin and close it up a little to make a narrower square baler row. The JD rake is used mainly in tight areas or to turn over windrows that my have been rained on or sat overnight before baling. There's pros and cons of each style, just depends on what you're baling I 'spose. I'm doing bermuda, bahia, and junk grass.


----------



## Cliff SEIA (Dec 18, 2008)

This is our fourth year using rotary rakes after using bar and wheel rakes in the past (still have one of each sitting in the weeds) and in our opinion the rotarys are the ideal rake. Here in southeast Iowa we figure the rotary rake will usually save about half a day on drying time but in tough conditions it can save a full day. We also sell horse hay in small squares and that is where the rotary really shines, with the rotary if you break open a bale there are no clumps or wads like with a bar or wheel rake, the bale will be consistant from top to bottom and end to end, also because the windrows are even the bales will be better shaped.

Some will say that the rotary will cause too much leaf loss in alfalfa but that is not the case at all if you pay attention to how you operate. In dry alfalfa just slow the pto down and it will be more gentle than either a bar or rotary rake.

Here are some video's of our Kuhn 4120 rakes in action and a link to a Kuhn ad where I talk about the rakes.

YouTube - Making hay in Iowa

YouTube - Mowing and raking hay

YouTube - raking3.avi

KUHN North America.com - Good Equipment Crucial to Haying Success


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Go with a higher end V rake like one of these. Spring for the center kicker wheels as well, they move the hay in the center out enough so all the hay gets moved.

I've seriously considered a rotary myself in the past, it would have to be a center delivery and the problem there is when raking tedded hay the row is built on hay that won't be moved, in other words if it's still wet in the center the row is going to be built on top of the wet stuff.

Another advantage of the wheel rakes is no pto shafts, u-joints, gear boxes, cams, cam followers, etc. In the 6 years I've owned mine I've replaced one lift cable for the center wheels and one light bulb in a turn signal while running 150-200 acres a cutting thru it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm like mlappin. I use sitrex rakes (which make em for NH) . Gentle on alfalfa with little leaf loss and the independent wheels move up and down with the contour of the land. I bale 300 acres of alfalfa with mine and have not had to touch them other than greasing. If you do buy a v-rake, be absolutely sure to get the kicker wheels. They move the hay up and out of the center to help drying. Mike


----------



## HayTech1 (Sep 3, 2009)

This would be the Cadillac of rakes. I have 2 of them now.
Hay Equipment for the Advanced Farmer


----------



## SaddleSore (Jul 20, 2010)

HayTech1 said:


> This would be the Cadillac of rakes. I have 2 of them now.
> Hay Equipment for the Advanced Farmer


Must be nice to have a field big enough to turn a large rake like that around.


----------



## HayTech1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well? Because the tongue frame is higher than my tractor tires, I can turn better than any other rake I have ever owned in the past (and I have been through plenty).


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HayTech1 said:


> This would be the Cadillac of rakes. I have 2 of them now.
> Hay Equipment for the Advanced Farmer


How well do they float over very undulating ground? I have a couple free hayfields as everybody else is afraid of em, very rolling, very steep hills as well, actually a few of those hills are steep enough that a pickup will spin its tires trying to climb em unless the 4 wheel drive is engaged. I'm using a NH HT154 now and feel with a wheel at each end of the frame it has a better chance to follow ground contour than a model with the wheels mounted in the middle of the wing.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

HayTech1 said:


> This would be the Cadillac of rakes. I have 2 of them now.
> Hay Equipment for the Advanced Farmer


Thats some real pretty hay.


----------



## HayTech1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am not able to keep a rake like the NH HT154 in the field very long (I had a Sitrex once). The front and rear carrier wheels do not like circle tracks. Constant frame cracking, and the rear frame seems to always get bent upward. The price difference is not enough to justify the extra costs and down time.
I do have a couple pivots with steep enough hills that I have to use front wheel assist, but I don't think it is as extreme as you described. I can see why the carrier wheels would work for that situation. So far the only issue I have with my Eagle rakes is an occasional wheel bearing failure. Easily tolerated compared to previous rake troubles. Other than that I really like them for my situation. I have learned the hard way that having the proper iron for the task is key.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for all your feedback! I watched a rotary rake today and really liked how nice of a windrow it made. I'm going to look at Kuhn rotary rake this week sometime. They are asking $1000 for it. It is a single rotar with a 3pt attach (GA300GM). Im not looking to spend much for the little amount of hay i do.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Vermeer twin rakes are used a lot around here, I've got a very old R23 that works well for me. Others use wheel rakes but I can see a lot more sand and dust in the hay. I guess a lot depends on your location what you're using it on and soil type for the dust factor.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

I do my hay in the Mid-Atlantic area, lots of humidity. Drying hay is difficult at best. That being said, I bought a used MillerPro 1100 about 4 years, and I will never use anything but a rotary ever again. I still have a JD roll bar, but I just let the neighbor keep using it. As to a 3 pt rotary, not such a good idea. I bought an old old Befco at an auction for 400. On level ground probably okay, but on anything hilly it is extremely difficult to do a good job. Spend a little more if you can and get a reasonable trail type rotary. Brand names do not matter as much as the dealer and part availability. Spend 3000-4000 if you can and you will not regret it in the long run.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Barrey,
I've found a Deutz-allis that is a pull type but thought this kuhn would be just as good. It has guage wheels to keep the right height and i think, but am not sure, that the 3pt will swivl so it would fly around on corners. If you get a chance take a look at the Kuhn GA300GM rakes and tell me what you think.

-Thanks!


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Goatman I sent you a PM

Lew


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Greyhorse said:


> Vermeer twin rakes are used a lot around here, I've got a very old R23 that works well for me. Others use wheel rakes but I can see a lot more sand and dust in the hay. I guess a lot depends on your location what you're using it on and soil type for the dust factor.


 The new Vermeer R2300 rake is the best thing since sliced bread. You can do everything from the seat of the tractor and they will last 30+ years. 
View attachment 934


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Goatman said:


> <<snip>> If you get a chance take a look at the Kuhn GA300GM rakes and tell me what you think.
> 
> -Thanks!


I'm certainly no expert; only rotaries I've seen are the videos online; never seen one in person (much less in operation). I'd sure like to find one of them though; looks ideal for my little operation.

Lew


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

say7849661 said:


> I have always used a john deere 640 bar rake works very well but with the fuel cost now of days I would like to upgrade to a V rake


The way I look at it if the bar rake is getting the job done and isn't taking all that long. I'd keep it, it'll take a long time to recoup the cost of a $4-6K rake in fuel savings. We've always used a NH 256 Rollabar and it does ok, sure I'd like to have something a little faster but we might do 60-70 acres total a year and I just can't justify the cost. We looked at a V wheel rake but was told they like to pick up rocks and we have quite a few rocks.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Goatman,
I've spent many hours in front of the Kuhn GA300GM. I think that was the model, it had 9 arms and 3 tines per arm, full 3pt, and 2 wheels. Ran the crap out of that thing, and then ran it some more. You have to be sure that you have enough tractor in front of it, cause it may make your tractor light on the front end when you lift it. I liked the fact that a guy could lift it up over the rolls he just made to turn around, rather than messing them all up. We eventually sold the 300, and just have one 400 something that has 10 arms and 4 tines per arm, and walking tandems. Real nice ride for the thing, but much heavier to lift. The terrian that we run in is not level. Many hills and terraces, and waterways. Many odd-shaped fields. If a guy has enough tractor to lift the rake, I think it's much better than pull type. Might take an extra minute to hook up, but does a good job raking. i'm not sure why it would do a bad job. That's one of the smaller rakes they make, and smaller rakes will 'hug' the ground better than big rakes. I'd make certain to inspect any and all joints/welds on that thing before a guy would get it, cause like any rotary, things can get real expensive, real fast.

Rodney


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! I bought a Kuhn GA300GM yesterday and is supposed to be delivered this week! I looked it over real well and seemed to be very solid; not much wear in the arms. Can't wait to try it out!!









-Thanks again!!


----------



## Itsalwayssomething (Aug 19, 2008)

Sold the JD bar rake (like yours) and bought a Kuhn mounted rotary rake and an old Kuhn trailed rotary rake. Now, every time I see a bar rake I feel sorry for the user. I cuss a LOT less now that I've switched. When you've got that field that maybe you should ted before you rake... just use the rotary rake. It fluffs it so well that I've never used the new tedder I bought. I like both the mounted and the trailed for different reasons. May upgrade to a double rotary rake. GO ROTARY! You'll never look back. I promise.


----------



## Itsalwayssomething (Aug 19, 2008)

Goatman said:


> Thank you everyone!! I bought a Kuhn GA300GM yesterday and is supposed to be delivered this week! I looked it over real well and seemed to be very solid; not much wear in the arms. Can't wait to try it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I didn't read your newest reply. You're buying the exact one I have. You're going to worship it.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Itsalwayssomething said:


> Oops, I didn't read your newest reply. You're buying the exact one I have. You're going to worship it.


Always good to hear more good things about the rotary. I havent been able to try mine out yet.

-Thanks


----------

